# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 17)



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2020)

*What's the most time you've spent on a single woodworking project? Not including building a house or shop, but something you made in your shop. *







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
Is cereal soup?


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 26, 2020)

23 years. Bought wood for a coffee table in 1997 -- still have not made the table! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 26, 2020)

I think the longest project I ever did was a scroll saw project, actually 2 projects. Pierced fretwork basket, and 3 clocks I made.
This basket took about 4 weeks working on it off and on.



 



 



 

I made 3 of these clocks all at once. 2 went to my sister's as gifts, 1 was for myself. I thi k this took about 3 or 4 weeks, it was a very long time ago.



 





Both of these will be remade someday as both where destroyed by my ex wife. No worries I have lots of wood. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 26, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> 23 years. Bought wood for a coffee table in 1997 -- still have not made the table! Chuck


I think I have a couple of projects like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 26, 2020)

328 hours of labor over 9 months

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 26, 2020)

I have two that come to mind:

1) During my entire senior year of high school I built my parents a china cabinet. It sucks when you only have an hour and a half class class! 5 minutes is teacher talking to everyone, 10 minutes taking your pieces out, 10 minutes putting them away, and 15 minutes clean up leaves very little working time.

2) I've built two wooden sea kayaks. I probably spent twice as much time waiting for epoxy to dry before I could move on to the next step than I did actually doing anything. 

I'll have to find picture of both for you all.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 26, 2020)

Brink said:


> 328 hours of labor over 9 months
> 
> View attachment 185926
> 
> View attachment 185927



Now that's worth every minute!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 26, 2020)

From the time I decided what I was was going to use the wood for,and up until now,it’s still not done,would be the lamp I’m working on,it’s been close to a year and counting.........

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 26, 2020)

Most hours on a project - the kitchen hutch I finished at the end of last year. https://woodbarter.com/threads/kitchen-hutch-build.37488/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 26, 2020)

16 months, but whose counting. Oh yeah, my wife was.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## David Hill (Apr 26, 2020)

I have done turnings that took me to the upper limits of my abilities and then set them aside for "later". Recently when *swombo* took a rare walk through of the shop, I was asked politely what all the things were on the shelves?
There was a Hmmmm,,,,,, moment when I realized that I'd put them in the_ twilight zone._ Some have been there for 3-5 yrs---were all experiments with shapes, which I got ok---it was just getting the bottoms finished and some other sanding issues. And yes...my skills and techniques have advanced-- It just took her to notice them.
Guess I'll be posting some pics soon.
Otherwise on contiguous projects- ones that I did until "done", I'd have to say 2-3 months which would be either multiple bowl commissions or urns requested by friends.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Maverick (Apr 26, 2020)

Other than the projects that I was going to finish “later”, this rocking horse for a niece’s first baby took me about 6 or 7 months to complete.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 26, 2020)

Wow, that's beautiful! I can see from all the details that it was an important build for you. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 2, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> I think the longest project I ever did was a scroll saw project, actually 2 projects. Pierced fretwork basket, and 3 clocks I made.
> This basket took about 4 weeks working on it off and on.
> 
> View attachment 185921
> ...



How's that Faygo black cherry taste. Never had it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> How's that Faygo black cherry taste. Never had it.


It's ok, not my thing. I'm not really much of a pop drinker. I think it was leftover from a holiday gathering. I'm more of a coffee and ice tea guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

